# old aluminum/wood stage



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Do you think it wood be a good idea to refurbish this old aluminum stage? It belonged to my grandfather its from the 60s I suppose. My pops neighbor had borrowed it probably 10 years ago and never retuned it I looked over said neighbors fence while masking some siding I was about to paint for him and what do I see? I had wondered where it had gone to.



/Users/michaelcano/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Previews/2014/01/02/20140102-155238/Ui4jiijdQEG6DSK306e7RQ/IMG_2376.jpg


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Mike2coat said:


> Do you think it wood be a good idea to refurbish this old aluminum stage? It belonged to my grandfather its from the 60s I suppose. My pops neighbor had borrowed it probably 10 years ago and never retuned it I looked over said neighbors fence while masking some siding I was about to paint for him and what do I see? I had wondered where it had gone to.
> 
> 
> 
> /Users/michaelcano/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Previews/2014/01/02/20140102-155238/Ui4jiijdQEG6DSK306e7RQ/IMG_2376.jpg


Couldn't get that link to work.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

havinh trouble posting a picture


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't feel pressured. We'll wait.

Almost done?


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

/Users/michaelcano/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Previews/2014/01/02/20140102-155315/cLNVBcZASzqMryEC8qOsbQ/IMG_2375.jpg


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

i m having trouble posting the pics took today


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Unless its sentimental to you, probably more trouble than its worth.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Unless you want to redeck it aluminum scrap is at a premium price in SAC.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

robladd said:


> Unless you want to redeck it aluminum scrap is at a premium price in SAC.


The price to re-deck a Stinson is pretty close to the price for a new one, we checked into it.

Our old 24-footer was getting pretty tired on the last job. It was on the ground around the corner from us, out of sight. We kept hearing this odd sound and, when we finally walked around the corner, we saw that the client's dog had chewed an enormous hole in the deck. Apparently, some small critter had gotten into the plank and the dog was trying hard to get it.

If we do get another 24-footer, we'll get a narrow pick instead, so we don't have to worry about the weather and the wildlife.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I was thinking of ordering some new plywood, but it looks really thin like 1/4 or 1/8, and there are a bunch of rivets that held on the wood. My dad said you should charge the sob for keeping it so long HA HA.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

What's wrong with it. Looks usable to me.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> What's wrong with it. Looks usable to me.


Mind the gap.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> What's wrong with it. Looks usable to me.


A little TW in a few places and it'll be good to go.:whistling2:


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I picked up some 1/4 plywood,cut it just so and treated it with thomson's WS and penetrol, Removed the rotten wood, hosed it off, cut off the old rivets and bought new rivets and rivet gun. I'll post a pic when don. It's probly manufactured in the 40s or50s


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Aluminum suffers from metal fatigue just like other metals. PLUS I always found that the ladders and planks made in the 60's just were not as well engineered and built as what they build today. 

Since you are halfway into this and obviously are going through with it no matter what, at least do yourself the favor of testing it with 2.5 times the load rating - one foot above the ground. And then jump up and down. 

SERIOUSLY


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Good point well do


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

It's all finished it didn't cost that much five packets of rivets one sheet of quarter inch plywood


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Mike2coat said:


> It's all finished it didn't cost that much five packets of rivets one sheet of quarter inch plywood


Oh and two old cans of Thompson's water seal and four coats of Penitrol.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Mike2coat said:


> Oh and two old cans of Thompson's water seal and four coats of Penitrol.


Why would you put paraffin wax diluted in minerals spirits after all that work.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I was sitting in my garage for years and feel like spend anymore money on weather protection is going to sit on the side of my house


----------

